# In North Florida looking for a poodle pup



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Welcome to PF!

I'm sorry to hear of your losses. Most of us have been thru it and it's just so hard. 

I think I understand your thoughts in looking for a retired show dog or show potential puppy but I think you'll find that those dogs most always stay with their breeder, co-owner/breeder, or handler. The adults because they've grown up with those people as their family and the puppies because they're looking to their line's future generations. Show potential puppies don't come along in every litter.

Companion puppies come from those same breeders. These breeders are always breeding for the best of temperament, soundness and structure, and health. A few of those puppies may have that show potential and are held back until it's more evident whether they do or don't. The puppies with those slight "show" faults become our pets. Lucky us!

About health, you can raise the odds by selecting a breeder who's doing the testing recommended by the Poodle Club of America. Raising the odds is a help but not a guarantee.

This is my analogy:
I replaced my wood shingle roof with fire-rated composite shingles. My house is now less likely to catch fire from a bottle rocket or lightning strike to the roof but my house can still burn.

Testing can only go as far as science has and only if the breeder does the testing. Some conditions don't yet and may never have the genetic causes found, and even if they are, testing still needs to be devised and then carried out. Some conditions come out of the blue. This is where the history of the lines several generations back comes in.

The PCA relies primarily on phenotype testing but more genetic testing is being recommended and is being used. Just don't accept genetic testing only.

*Look for and verify OFA/CHIC level testing at a minimum. The recommended testing by The Poodle Club of America is a mix of physical exams and, for each variety, there are also recommended DNA tests.*

The OFA (Orthopedic Foundation for Animals) registers testing from other countries as well as from the US.

There are additional poodle specific DNA panels for other testable genetic conditions.
Those are _companion_ tests with the OFA/CHIC testing, not in place of.

CHIC Program | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO (ofa.org)
Browse By Breed | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO (ofa.org)

Look Up A Dog | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO (ofa.org)

Standard Poodle

*Hip Dysplasia* (One of the following)
OFA Evaluation ➚
PennHIP Evaluation
*Eye Examination*
Eye Examination by a boarded ACVO Ophthalmologist ➚
*Health Elective* (One of the following)
OFA Thyroid evaluation from an approved laboratory ➚
OFA SA Evaluation from an approved dermapathologist ➚
Congenital Cardiac Exam ➚
Advanced Cardiac Exam ➚
Basic Cardiac Exam ➚
The PCA Foundation recommends all three electives for Standard Poodles and also strongly recommends the following DNA tests from an OFA listed lab to easily avoid breeding two mutation carriers to each other and producing affected puppies: DNA Test for Neonatal Encephalopathy with Seizures (NEwS) and DNA Test for vonWillebrand’s Disease (vWD)


All that said, I don't doubt that you'll find a breeder who will help you. The PCA breeder referral folks are usually recommended as a first stop.

PCA National Breeder Referral - The Poodle Club of America

Search for Local Clubs/Breeders - The Poodle Club of America

The Orlando Poodle Club - The Poodle Club of America

pca_active_breeder_members_east_of_mississippi_march_17_2022.pdf (poodleclubofamerica.org)

When contacting any of them, let them know of your love of and history with poodles, what you are hoping for with your next poodle and why you chose to contact them.
The members all generally know one another and will often refer you on if they're not able to help you. It's unlikely that you'll find a puppy or adult on the ground, but not impossible. The most important thing is to find a breeder that you connect with who meets your criteria.

There isn't much here that you don't already know, but some things bear repeating.


----------



## SandyTopknot (8 mo ago)

So sorry to hear of your losses, especially so close together. You might reach out to Laurren and Chantz Segraves in Cleveland, GA - they show in conformation and pay close attention to structure and temperament. She's on FB if you're there - click here. Can't wait to see pictures of your new furry family member!


----------



## RylieJames (Feb 3, 2016)

I’m in northern Florida. Www.brivalipoodles.com is my site for info on my dogs.
Also, Angel Falls is in northern Florida. I have a couple dogs from her and they’re wonderful. I also have cared for and groomed some of her dogs. They have excellent temperaments and great structure. She is also very thorough with health testing and puppy care. Home | Angel Falls Poodles and Amstaffs
And you have Illusion Poodles in Georgia. I’ve met several of her dogs at dog shows. Great structure and also have great temperaments. https://m.facebook.com/illusionpoodles/
Then there is Louter Creek in Georgia. Her dogs are lovely too. But they breed hunting dogs, which tend to be higher drive, and might not be a good match for what you’re looking for.


----------



## TeoMilo (6 mo ago)

Rose n Poos said:


> Welcome to PF!
> 
> I'm sorry to hear of your losses. Most of us have been thru it and it's just so hard.
> 
> ...


Rose, Thank You so Much for this very thoughtful, comprehensive and long message! It’s very, very helpful to me!


----------



## TeoMilo (6 mo ago)

RylieJames said:


> I’m in northern Florida. Www.brivalipoodles.com is my site for info on my dogs.
> Also, Angel Falls is in northern Florida. I have a couple dogs from her and they’re wonderful. I also have cared for and groomed some of her dogs. They have excellent temperaments and great structure. She is also very thorough with health testing and puppy care. Home | Angel Falls Poodles and Amstaffs
> And you have Illusion Poodles in Georgia. I’ve met several of her dogs at dog shows. Great structure and also have great temperaments. https://m.facebook.com/illusionpoodles/
> Then there is Louter Creek in Georgia. Her dogs are lovely too. But they breed hunting dogs, which tend to be higher drive, and might not be a good match for what you’re looking for.


Thank you, Rylie! Will check them all out!


----------



## TeoMilo (6 mo ago)

SandyTopknot said:


> So sorry to hear of your losses, especially so close together. You might reach out to Laurren and Chantz Segraves in Cleveland, GA - they show in conformation and pay close attention to structure and temperament. She's on FB if you're there - click here. Can't wait to see pictures of your new furry family member!


Thank you, Sandy!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Keep us posted and always feel free to ask any questions!


----------

